

Ask HN:☢Toxic apps. Can one app put off customers downloading your other apps?☢ - DaveSapien


======
valarauca1
Yes. I find it no different then any other product i.e.: Cars, Software,
Kitchenware, furniture, restaurants. If I have a sufficiently bad experience
with your product I will actively avoid you to prevent that from happening
again.

~~~
DaveSapien
Thanks, I certainly try to offer quality apps/games. As always the decision is
the customers, I'm perhaps overly concerned/ sensitive. Want to to hear if any
of you guys have had to pull an app because its effecting sales of other apps.

